# Youth Pheasant Weekend



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Thought I'd through this out there for anybody taking a youth out this weekend.

I'd be willing to lend the aid of two labs for a couple hours saturday morning. I don't have any land to hunt...that part is up to you.

Not asking for anything in return (except a safety concious hunt w/ first timers and dogs). I just want to get the dogs out for a little tune-up before the regular season starts.

I live in Mandan...willing to travel within a reasonable distance. PM me if you may be interested.


----------

